# can't write to SD card



## quasit (Mar 16, 2012)

Complete novice and lost in the realm of players, cards, 16 bit, readers and most of all Chinese non/manuals. I have a Onda VX570 touch mp4. I have installed an 8gb PS micro SDHC card. The computer, (vista os) recognizes the player as drive H and card as drive I. In accessing drive I, windows says I need to insert a disc. What do I need to do to get Windows to recognize it as a card and be able to burn music to it? I have tried both Win media player and Nero 9 which tries to burn to the player but not the card. I'm a bit lost on 16 versus 32 since I don't think it's meant in the same way a 32 versus 64 operating system is meant but not sure. I'm also lost as far as the need for a reader since it would seem to me I'd have one but if not, wouldn't the player have one installed? I would so appreciate some help in better understanding and most of all, getting this dang thing working. Thank all of you for any wisdom you can pass on :hide:. Onda makes a neat player, too bad I don't read Chinese. There are minimal instructions once found but only on button use and basics.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi quasit and welcome to TSF :wave:

I don't know that specific player, but the usual method is to insert the card into the PC, then use 'Windows Explorer' to just copy the files across to the card, similar to copying/moving files between your hard-drive folders - No need to 'burn' it to the card.


----------



## quasit (Mar 16, 2012)

get the reply 'insert a disk' when going through windows explorer. Have discovered a problem though that may be causing this - not sure there is a parallel though. Can't write to cd or dvd either, I get that 'connect a burner' message. I've read the Samsung printer causes some problems - the LP -- duh yeah - crs got me, anyhow I think I need to straighten that one out and hope there is a connection to the mp player. Can't figure why but one at a time I guess. Please invite me back to make another day complete. Thank you


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you plugging the SDHC card into the PC (with a card-reader) or connecting the player with the card in? If you're connected using the player, then I haven't a clue, without the manual.

The simplest method would be to use a SDHC-reader to transfer the files - It plugs into any spare USB-socket and your card plugs into it. It appears in Win-Explorer as another drive, ready to copy your files across. When copied, just remove the reader from the PC, then slide your card out of the reader and into your player. Another handy thing is that it saves on your player's battery-life too :grin:

The card-readers are only a few £££s/$$$s, this *link* will give you an idea of what types are available (though the prices are UK£).


----------



## quasit (Mar 16, 2012)

I have browsed Amazon for readers looking for one that enables the various formats the player is capable of but my upside down logic says if it writes to the built in memory, it should write to the card without a reader. I made a couple changes in Properties with no result
1. Optimize to enable writing, but did not check Enable Writing since it states it does not allow write cache to be modified
2. Changed it to a removable device
Should I return these two to default?
One question I do have, under Sharing in Properties it states it does not share. Again, my knowledge is so minimal but seems to me it should - please don't laugh!
I would question the card itself but being the third card I've tried, doesn't seemingly to be a bad card problem
I did fix my cd/dvd problem with no affect to the player or card so that didn't help
One other question in my mind, I have Nero 9 in my software. Could it's heavy hand be causing this problem?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The card-readers transfer files, no matter what format the files are i.e. .exe, .doc, .pdf, .MP4, .mov etc. It's just the player itself that uses certain formats. The only thing to be wary of, is that some card-readers will 'see' only SD-cards, not SDHC ones.

It might well be that the player's software on the PC can't see the SD-card (my mobile-phone's software has the same problem, I can send music-files to the phone, but not the microSD-card in it, I have to plug the microSD-card into a reader in the USB-socket, then move/copy files).

The CD/DVD-drive should not make any difference to the card's performance and abilities, it's a totally separate device - Nero software is purely for burning files to CD/DVDs, converting them to Audio-CD format or DVD-movie format if required, NOT to memory-cards.


----------



## quasit (Mar 16, 2012)

I've pretty well conceded. It seems - and here again my knowledge doesn't go far, but if the player won't recognize the card, I'm wandering if it would after transferring files to it. I've decided to ship it back to Amazon. I'm not ready for the age of roaming music. I do thank you so much, I feel more knowledgeable through your help and appreciate your time given. It's wonderful people like you give so much to the novices in the field. Thank you


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm glad to have been of some help, but sorry to see you're returning the unit. Then again, not having a decent instruction-sheet doesn't help to inspire confidence in the product either.

At least you're going away a bit wiser than when you came here, so my time hasn't been wasted, we were all novices at one time or another :grin:


----------

